# drag coefficient of dart



## linus (Apr 7, 2013)

Good morning. I use cones of paper about 20 cm long with sharp stick inserted in the tip that comes out of 2 or 3 cm. Any of you have information on what the value of the coefficient of resistance of darts? (Also of different types). Suppongoche the drag coefficient of the ones I use I can be about 0.30. I'm interested because I'm trying to get as far away as possible.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

This image might give you an idea. Not easy shapes to make from paper unfortunately.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Well done Neondog!


----------

